# Seiko Skxa55k1



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

what do you think?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> what do you think?


Looks a bit messy. Think an OM would be nicer.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > what do you think?
> ...


****, just won it! When your in thirsk next yiou can have a look!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> Like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like that seiko on your site.....gonna see how orange and might get an orange strap for it


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Aaaaargh! I'm dead good at timing.









Took a look at the pic of yours on the bay - reckon I could *just* get to like it at *that* price.









Hope he sends it as 'watch spares' or something like that - I've not paid duty yet on anything from HK or Singapore -but maybe that's 'cos I don't buy anything expensive enough to warrant it.

Re the pub. Thanks for the invite, sorry can't make it; I should keep Potz's cider on ice - he may be some time.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


when your 007 gonna be finished then? what look dial and colour are you going for potz?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> Hope it won't be too long, but my watchmaker is on his summer hols.
> 
> It'll have this dial:
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Vagabond (Nov 13, 2006)

I had a SKXA55 until a couple of weeks ago. I love the Bullet shaped indices on these (hence the nickname).

However, the blue section on the chapter ring (From 12 till 4) doesn't really gel with the Orange dial. I prefered the black dialled version ('53) on which the coloured section was red and went quite well with the Black dial and white highlights.

Obviously your mileage may vary......







Heres a pic of them together just before I sold them....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

it arrived today!...not bad as i didnt win it til thursday. Right......lovely watch, good weight, feels nice on the wrist, started working as soon as i got it out of the packaging, feels right, looks wrong! Your right vagabound, the blue doesn't quite work with the orange. I'll have to see if it grows on me otherwise its off to the sales forum. Luckily enough, i got it for a steal, so if "we" don't gel, then someone will get a bargain......time will tell (oh how we laffed







)


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi mrteatime,

If it doesn't grow on you and you decide to sell, would you mind letting me know, perhaps even first refusal? Could be interested.

Thanks

SS


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Snapper Seven said:


> Hi mrteatime,
> 
> If it doesn't grow on you and you decide to sell, would you mind letting me know, perhaps even first refusal? Could be interested.
> 
> ...


sorry snapper...sold it already







sorry mate


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

That was quick.









Does the blue really not go with the rest of the watch then? I really like the look from what I have seen on the internet.

Thanks for the quick reply though!

SS


----------

